# Sleeping arrangements for little ones?



## semirg (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello-

Looking for advice on sleeping arrangements for our 10 month old. This will be his first summer on our Catalina 40. He is a very active little guy and though he isn't walking yet, he is very close and pulls himself up on everything.
Wondering what others do/have done for sleeping arrangements at this age? He is past the point of being able to just let him sleep on the mattress as he fearlessly rolls and climbs all over. A pack and play would obviously do the trick, however we only have room for one in the salon. This would limit what we could do after my son goes to sleep at 7pm.

Has anyone had any success rigging up the v-berth?


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

On our V-berth two counters touch on each edge. I would rig a cargo net across the opening. (be sure the openings are way smaller than his head 2-3 inch max). This may not hold him for long, when I was 1.5 years I could climb the vertical bars in my crib. The clamp on stairway gates may also keep him for awhile.


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

*V-berth playpen*

This summer our daughter is two, and she can climb all over the boat, so we needed somewhere safe to contain her for naps, and if we were both busy handling the boat (docking!). The answer for us was to make a Sunbrella and vinyl screen cover for the v-berth entrance, secured at the bottom with screws through grommets into the wooden base for the v-beth 'filler' cushion, which itself is barrel bolted in place. The cover extends up nearly 30", and after the 6" cushion it leaves very little room at the top, just enough for her head to peak over. It's attached at the sides and top by 1" webbing straps with "side release buckles" (the plastic snap buckles) which mate to another buckle on a short strap screwed to the bulkhead. The whole thing overlaps on the inside of the v-berth about 5-6" on each side, and both my wife and I can easily reach over the top to undo the top buckles, then fold down the fabric to get in or get at our daughter.
I only have one shot of it installed, taken with my phone - but next time I'm at the boat I'll shoot a few better shots of the installation:









Once she's in there, along with a few big pillows and some books and toys, she loves it - the only fuss is when its time to go home!









The next project is lifeline netting...


----------



## pbpg (Jul 7, 2011)

I was reading recently of people using hammocks in various places on a boat. Since your child is so small, a hammock might work well. It would keep him bundled in a little bit as well. Just a thought, FWIW


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

A "Pack and Play" if you have room for it. Our salon table folds up against the bulkhead so it fit perfect.


----------



## sprtn94 (Dec 22, 2010)

We used this on our last charter, our daughter loved it.
Super easy to travel with and it fit nicely on the double berth.

Kidco, Inc. - PeaPod™


----------

